# Transferring shares to another person



## overule (18 November 2009)

Hi,

I bought IPO shares under my wife's name and now wants to transfer back to my HIN.

Shares under my wife's name is allocated through the company-broker (SRN).

I am using comsec. Which form should i fill? Any cost involve?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nunthewiser (18 November 2009)

*Re: Transfer shares under different names*

OFF MARKET TRANSFER form


----------



## nunthewiser (18 November 2009)

*Re: Transfer shares under different names*

So simple even a budgie can do it .




> How to buy and register shares if you're a budgerigar
> 
> 
> MEET one of Australia's newest shareholders. There's not much to distinguish him from the 6million Australians who directly own shares on the ASX. He has a security holder reference number (SRN) and an account statement, issued by Computershare. He's a native Australian, and his first share purchase is in reputable listed company Downer EDI.
> ...


----------



## overule (18 November 2009)

*Re: Transfer shares under different names*



nunthewiser said:


> So simple even a budgie can do it .




I don't get you. Are you trying to say i am doing something illegal!!


----------



## nunthewiser (18 November 2009)

*Re: Transfer shares under different names*



overule said:


> I don't get you. Are you trying to say i am doing something illegal!!





No 

Off market transfer is what you want .

Ring commsec. 


The budgie story merely an addition to my first post.

Humour and forums often dont go hand in hand .


----------



## nunthewiser (18 November 2009)

*Re: Transfer shares under different names*

Thanks Nun that was helpful now i know what to enquire about.


----------



## nunthewiser (18 November 2009)

*Re: Transfer shares under different names*

No worries bud , happy to help.


----------



## Nyden (18 November 2009)

*Re: Transfer shares under different names*



nunthewiser said:


> No worries bud , happy to help.




Been hitting the sauce, Nun?


----------



## oztrades (18 November 2009)

*Re: Transfer shares to another person*

too much tomato sauce methinks... shares have to be eventually sold for any gain... need ID to open any bank account... for the worriers a simple printout of your holdings on a weekly basis can start an easy paper trail when you get that email alert from your honest broker that transactions are happening on your account.

Cheers


----------



## jono1887 (19 November 2009)

looks like he's starting to loose it :
but that is an interesting concept... but how do you go about selling the shares once they're in the fake name?


----------



## son of baglimit (19 November 2009)

overule said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought IPO shares under my wife's name and now wants to transfer back to my HIN.
> 
> ...




overrule - dont forget to do ya sums on the CGT - yes you WILL have to.

and therefore, is it worth it ?

if you leave them as is, then when it comes time to sell, youll still be able to sell them thru comsec, you just quote the SRN at the time of selling. a slightly higher trade cost will apply.


----------



## nunthewiser (20 November 2009)

You guys obviously missed my first post and the other one where i explained clearly the answer to the querie.............

The rest of my posts were merely being a smartarse because no one says thanks  for the help no more except the odd few.


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> You guys obviously missed my first post and the other one where i explained clearly the answer to the querie.............
> 
> The rest of my posts were merely being a smartarse because no one says thanks  for the help no more except the odd few.




OP typed "thanks in advance".


----------



## cornnfedd (20 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> You guys obviously missed my first post and the other one where i explained clearly the answer to the querie.............
> 
> The rest of my posts were merely being a smartarse because no one says thanks  for the help no more except the odd few.




thanks for your help so far.

do you know how it affects tax etc if you transfer shares?

Are they effectively 'sold'?


----------



## overule (21 November 2009)

*Re: Transfer shares under different names*



nunthewiser said:


> No
> 
> Off market transfer is what you want .
> 
> ...




Yes, Thanks for the info.

Sorry for misunderstanding.


----------



## nulla nulla (21 November 2009)

*Re: Transfer shares under different names*



nunthewiser said:


> So simple even a budgie can do it .




G'day nunthewiser

I believe I read this as a newspaper article some time back, probably the Sydney version of the Fairfax papers. Do you have a link to the article?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nunthewiser (21 November 2009)

Just for you nulla.

http://www.theage.com.au/business/h...a-budgerigar-20081112-5o3y.html?page=fullpage


And my apologies for being snappy to whoever it may concern earlier in the thread.

haveaniceday


----------



## SmellyTerror (21 November 2009)

As I understand it, transferring ownership of an asset like shares triggers a Capital Gains event. So yeah, might not be worth it.


----------



## nulla nulla (21 November 2009)

overule said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought IPO shares under my wife's name and now wants to transfer back to my HIN.
> 
> ...




You will also need the co-operation of your wife to sign off on the transfer document.


----------



## MugPunter (20 February 2010)

*Share Transfer*

I'm new to share investing. Is there a legal method of transferring shares from a person with a higher marginal tax rate (me) to a person with a lower marginal tax rate (my wife), obviously with the goal of minimising capital gains tax when it comes time to cash in?  We both have CommSec accounts.

Cheers


----------



## Mr McGee (6 April 2012)

*Re: Share Transfer*



MugPunter said:


> I'm new to share investing. Is there a legal method of transferring shares from a person with a higher marginal tax rate (me) to a person with a lower marginal tax rate (my wife), obviously with the goal of minimising capital gains tax when it comes time to cash in?  We both have CommSec accounts.
> 
> Cheers




Did you work this one out? Curious to the answer.

McGee


----------

